

Datomic for Five Year Olds - byw
http://www.flyingmachinestudios.com/programming/datomic-for-five-year-olds/

======
DoubleCluster
Read this instead: <http://www.datomic.com/rationale.html>

It's a commercial product, so not that interesting. Using immutable data is a
neat trick but something you can easily do with existing tools.

